# not an r32 audi s3 with r32 turbo motor 8.84 s quarter mile



## stoltidis (Jan 19, 2007)

hi guys this is a very famous car in Greece made,tuned and driven by the same man that owns a tuning company in Greece i believe that at the moment it holds a world record in the street legal category*( at the group vag) the car has a lot of custom parts although it uses stock 02m but modified,a large frame turbonetics,standalone ecu,custom twin clutch,and etc enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcjptiO168M


----------

